# hi



## luucy67 (Nov 14, 2006)

i just found this place and joined. looks like it we be a great help - i own two horses an 8 year old pinto and a 5month old quater horse


----------



## Brie (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Luucy, nice to meet you! Welcome to the horse forum.  I'm Brie


----------



## luucy67 (Nov 14, 2006)

hi brie - thank you - what kind of horses do you have?


----------



## Brie (Nov 6, 2006)

None at the moment -- property is too small. And it's a rental house so I don't know what the landlord would think of a horse  I always tell myself, "One day...one day I'll get a horse, and one day I'll get a cockatoo"  
I love drooling over other people's horses though :mrgreen:


----------



## Katherine (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum luucy


----------



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

hey welcome


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

welcome


----------

